# ONE WEEK TO GO! what changes are coming?



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

T minus 7 days until D Day! Or due date in this case lol 
This is my first time to have a doe kid on our farm so I'm excited and nervous.
Our Nigerian Dwarf Goat isn't new to this though. We bought her bred and last year she gave birth to quads with no known issues.
So my question is, during these last 7 days, what should I be doing? What changes will her body go through? What am I looking for?
We did give her CDT already and our kidding kit is ready to go. 
She started bagging up over 10 weeks ago, her ligaments have been barely there for the past 3 weeks so it's really hard to go by that and she has a bit of a cervical prolaspe when she lays down. Causes her to gap and you can see her cervix right at her vaginal opening. So I heard that can be normal and just keep an eye on her during labor. Hence why I'm a bit nervous. 
So what advice do you have for me and how early could she safely kid? Pic was taken a week ago.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She could kid now and be fine, though it is a bit early. It really depends on the doe. As to what you're looking for, it's just more of the same tbh. Udder filling, looser ligs, discharge, some small contractions. All of that also varies a lot with the doe, nothing is concrete when it comes to kidding. A nice reading of the doe code if you haven't already and you're pretty much prepared. Happy kidding


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She could kid now and be fine, though it is a bit early. It really depends on the doe. As to what you're looking for, it's just more of the same tbh. Udder filling, looser ligs, discharge, some small contractions. All of that also varies a lot with the doe, nothing is concrete when it comes to kidding. A nice reading of the doe code if you haven't already and you're pretty much prepared. Happy kidding


Thank you! It's just the waiting game now lol I'll keep checking all those things. Mondayish we'll move her into the kidding stall at night and just watch her changes each day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

No changes today, her bag is a bit bigger but she's in great spirits waddling around lol tomorrow is 5 more days ❤


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

5 more days! Let her out this morning and she looks the same. Sides really haven't dropped yet and bag the same size. She is happily munching her breakfast. Doesn't look like today would be the day so I'll keep checking


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

This is a pic of her this evening...looking close?


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Well still no signs this morning. 4 days to go! Everything looks the same as last night. I'll take another pic of her this evening to see if I can notice any changes in dropping etc.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

She is my very quiet goat and this morning when I fed them etc she was quite vocal and didn't want me to leave. Maybe today is the day? Her bag is tighter but I didn't see her when she freshened before so I have no idea if it will get bigger or not. I'll be keeping a close eye on her today. <3


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How are here ligs? Are they gone yet?


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> How are here ligs? Are they gone yet?


I honestly don't know, they've been soft and squishy the past 3 weeks, the last 3 days I can't feel them at all but its all so mushy that if they are under there I can't tell. Her bag is large but not shiny, do they all get shiny? I just moved her into the kidding stall because she has been wandering around the pasture alone crying since she was let out this morning. She's eating and drinking fine and loves me out there to scratch her but she'll cry even with me out there (which she never does). So she may just be miserable today or it's soon? No idea lol no discharge though the last couple days she looks "wet" but nothing stringing out etc.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

I'm watching her on cam while I work and she normally lays down a lot and she hasn't laid down since 6 am...its 10 am here now. Even in her stall she is standing perfectly still and crying every now and then. Definitely out of character for her.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Will she bite at both sides or just the right side? I'm seeing her bite at her left so maybe just an itch.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I must confess I haven't had any of my does kid yet so, I'm going to be pretty mush as clueless as you. I have heard that her ligs should become pretty much impossible to feel the day they kid.

As for the shininess of the udder, again I don't know, but if she hasn't been shaved (not a necessary step) it may not be that noticeable.

Good luck with the kidding! I hope it all goes smoothly for you! Can't wait to se what pretty babies she has.:goatkiss:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Every doe is different in their behavior etc. Nice to have the barn cam. If you see her pushing then she is for sure kidding. Some have amber goo, the tail lifts and forms a curve, the her sides have visibly dropped. Although........ some go so fast it's hard to notice lots of changes.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Than


goatblessings said:


> Every doe is different in their behavior etc. Nice to have the barn cam. If you see her pushing then she is for sure kidding. Some have amber goo, the tail lifts and forms a curve, the her sides have visibly dropped. Although........ some go so fast it's hard to notice lots of changes.


Thank you! I still am not sure so just keeping an eye on her. Just took these pics.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Sorry for the dupes, was trying to figure out how to upload mult pics lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking pretty close, her udder is getting pretty tight looking there. 

All we can do is watch.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> She is looking pretty close, her udder is getting pretty tight looking there.
> 
> All we can do is watch.


Very true...work on my patience ❤


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Spryng said:


> Very true...work on my patience ❤


Oh she'll try to drive you nuts! lol We call it the doe code around here. Does will wait until your at your absolute wits end with waiting and only then will she kid.:crazy::haha:


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

This I caught on cam, she rolls to her side and stretches, is that a contraction or just stretching? She's done it several times now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is either in trouble or beginning labor. 
If she starts pushing, time it 30-45 minutes and if no kids are on the ground, go in.
But to me, that looks like a pushing position.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> She is either in trouble or beginning labor.
> If she starts pushing, time it 30-45 minutes and if no kids are on the ground, go in.
> But to me, that looks like a pushing position.


I thought so too, still no goo or anything and I've now seen her contract but not push...so definitely in labor ❤


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

We have goo! And she in active labor now! So exciting!


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

We have 3 healthy triplets and one amazing mama. She did amazing! 2 bucklings and one doeling.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They look great!!!! I always weigh my newborns and monitor closely for a few days to make sure everyone is getting enough to eat and nursing well. Congrats on your new kids - that first one is always a memory maker!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Awwwe they are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hurray!!! So happy it went smoothly! I knew she'd have some cuties!:inlove:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!! They are adorable


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> They look great!!!! I always weigh my newborns and monitor closely for a few days to make sure everyone is getting enough to eat and nursing well. Congrats on your new kids - that first one is always a memory maker!


Thank you! We got all their weights yesterday. The mama has some clumpy poop this morning, normal? We did nutradrench, selenium and probiotics last night. Anything else she needs for recovery? We plan to worm her today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, they are adorable.

I would make sure she gets molasses water or grain with it in it. 

Alfalfa hay and plenty of water. 

If she is swollen back there, you can put preparation H on her there.

Be sure her teats are all open and her colostrum/milk is flowing and the kids have full tummies.

Milk her out a little bit to make her more comfortable, if she gets too tight.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Spryng said:


> We have 3 healthy triplets and one amazing mama. She did amazing! 2 bucklings and one doeling.
> View attachment 182775


Awesome! Glad everyone is doing well. They look great!


----------

